# TDA7250 en Configuracion Sziklai



## juanma (Ago 9, 2008)

Encontre este circuito en 

http://www.ampslab.com/tda7250cfp.htm 

Lei tambien en los PCP Files que es una excelente configuracion. 
Alguien armo algo de este estilo como para comentar sobre el sonido? 
No es es muy complicado el circuito como para armarlo, pero queria saber si hay una gran diferencia con la configuracion AB. 

Tambien hay otro esquema solo con transistores.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Ago 17, 2008)

No dudes ni por un instante en armartelo, yo ya hice dos amplificador, uno con la placa de la revista resistor y el otro con la placa del sitio polaco
 el sonido es realmente sublime

Carlos Daniel


----------

